# Thoughts on Harbor Freight Pocket Hole Jig



## Goldglv (Jun 24, 2009)

I was in Harbor Freight yesterday and I wanted to take a look at their pocket hole jig because I've read some threads where people seemed to like using this jig a lot, even compared to the Kreg.

It seems put together very well, seems like all metal construction, much heavier than the Kreg. 

Anyone care to share their thoughts on it?


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't comment on the Harbor Freight model, but I have put almost 2000 pocket joints on some large high school prom frames with kreg jig and it is still like new.

Mark


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It isn't so much about the jig itself but rather the drill bit. The drill bit is the big thing.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

After those 2000 pocket holes, my drill bit seems to be as new.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't comment on the HF jig. I have a Kreg that I don't use. My opinion on pocket hole joinery is that it's junk joinery. Learning traditional woodworking joinery is a craft, used by craftsman hundreds of years before even electricity. That furniture still looks good to me today.


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree Cabinetman I am semi new to the craft and it didn't take me long to learn how to make a good mortise and tenon. I have a kreg never used it. But I do like new tools, I have just learned to get the ones I really need.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Craftsmanship notwithstanding, to me Harbor Freight = made in China, which = junk.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

All very well being idealistic, but time is money and if you have a living to make, pocket holes speed things up.
Hand crafted joinery is great, but if the market wants a Ford, why make a Cadillac.
johnep


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Come on Mike. Junk joinery is a bit harsh.

Not elegant, yes but pocket holes do have their place. I can think of a few spots in some fine furniture where pocket holes can't be seen and serve the purpose very well. Ironically it was where I couldn't use a clamp. (Design fix on the fly)

Remember that a pocket screw is a clamping device and glue should be included in the joint. If no glue is used, then junk may be an appropriate term.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrich said:


> Come on Mike. Junk joinery is a bit harsh.
> 
> Not elegant, yes but pocket holes do have their place. I can think of a few spots in some fine furniture where pocket holes can't be seen and serve the purpose very well. Ironically it was where I couldn't use a clamp. (Design fix on the fly)
> 
> Remember that a pocket screw is a clamping device and glue should be included in the joint. If no glue is used, then junk may be an appropriate term.



Harsh? I don't think one iota. There has to be a voice coming from somewhere that tells it like it is. Just call me an advocate. If it's the rush factor for a hobbyist, how important can it be if you're not making a living at it. If you have only so much time that's likely a reason for finding a faster way.

But is it a better way? What is being created an Ikea piece? That's what pocket screws are basically. A quick joint. It may be a better joint if the screw applied a perpendicular attachment instead of an angle. And then you still have just a butt joint. Come to think of it, there are some KD fasteners that are far superior to pocket screws and are faster to install with less failures.

I say congrats to those that have hundreds or even thousands of pocket screws living somewhere. Maybe soon there will be other quick jigs to take more craft and artistry out of woodworking. And just think, maybe it will be faster yet.

I guess if woodworking forums need a stick in the mud traditionalist...I'm it.


----------

